

Underground brings drama to Julian Assange’s teenage hacker days - bootload
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/09/underground-julian-assange-movie/

======
bootload
the film is based on the book, _"Underground"_ , Suelette Dreyfus, ISBN
1863305955, Random House, 1997. Free electronic copy at ~
<http://www.underground-book.net/> or and 'out of print' copy at Amazon ~
[http://www.amazon.com/Underground-Hacking-Obsession-
Electron...](http://www.amazon.com/Underground-Hacking-Obsession-Electronic-
Frontier/dp/1863305955?tag=duckduckgo-canonical-20)

